# Craigslist Find - Craftsman 10" Table Saw



## nickrochon (Feb 8, 2013)

Man, this reminds me of one my dad had as a kid. What should I offer on it? Needs to be cleaned up, that's for sure.

milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/3616870564.html

Since I can't post links yet!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, these cheap direct drive saws are not worth much; in the condition shown maybe $50? If it was a belt drive it would be worth a good deal more.

Trend Tool and Bit Cleaner works wonders on rust like this. A quick spray, lightly scuff with ScotchBrite and then wipe clean with a towel.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I would get it .it's one of the older ones with a belt drive and cast iron top, with a little bit of clean up should come out nice..but I would say more like 125.oo because of the clean up job and paint job that's needed..

10" Craftsman Table Saw

==


nickrochon said:


> Man, this reminds me of one my dad had as a kid. What should I offer on it? Needs to be cleaned up, that's for sure.
> 
> milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/3616870564.html
> 
> Since I can't post links yet!


----------



## nickrochon (Feb 8, 2013)

I was thinking of offering $100, it's abouit 45 minutes away. But it would be great to get for that price. I've read some mixed reviews on them though, seems there was some trouble with the motors (from a longevity aspect)?


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Nick
If it is a direct drive, then I would go with Mike at $50. If it is a belt drive with the work that has to go into to it, I would offer $75. He said he got it for free, so he wins either way. Going by the plate, I would say it is a 1/2 hp motor. ( 14 amps ) which is sufficient. Good luck, around here they average in that price range.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nickrochon said:


> I was thinking of offering $100, it's about 45 minutes away. But it would be great to get for that price. I've read some mixed reviews on them though, seems there was some trouble with the motors (from a longevity aspect)?


that is a belt drive in 1HP..
the motor is sleeved (no bearings) so figure on a new motor... 
by the general condition I'd suspect the arbor bearings...
up grade it to a 2HP motor...
75$ figuring the motor is toast or will be soon...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have a Old Atlas table saw (about 59 years old with same Fac. motor) and it's has a 1/2 HP motor and it cuts every thing I want or need to cut.....how many times do you rip 2 x 4 , 4 x 4 stock on a 45*.....

==


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Stick is correct, the motor is rated 1HP. However at 14.0 amps, that comes out to 2.15HP input power. Not sure you would do a lot better with a new 2HP motor. That said, the saw is about 30 or so years old. In its condition, I would be concerned about the trunnion being equally rusty. Check to make sure the elevation and tilt work smoothly. Bearings in both the motor and arbor may be suspect as well. If everything moves freely, it probably worth $75-100. I not I would pass on it!


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, I happen to own a similar Sears saw, early 70's belt driven as bobj3 showed. Mine has the web cast wings, and mine says Commercial grade,,baloney ! The motor could not be re-wired for 220. I question even 1HP Sears way of rating that 1HP. Well it did just OK, (bogged down quite often),,, flusterating . The motor finally quit. And as Stick stated ,,,I put in a much bigger motor size wise & 1.75 HP. That made this saw completely different. That blade hummms. COMPLETE DIFFERENT SAW.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Nick, the first thing I would do is slip the belt off and try to wiggle the arbor front to back if that feels OK, rotate it and feel for roughness. Do the same for the motor. Some of these old saws look rough from garage wear not from use at all. Stick is right the motor is roughly 1HP (a single phase 115v induction motor = 16Amps full load) which should be OK for most work. Motor sleeves can be replaced and do need occasionally need oil. As long as the sleeves are not allowed to wear excessively they will last for years. If the sleeves wear and allow the armature to drag, the motor will burn up. $75-$100 OK/fair price. The arbor may also be sleeve bearings and will require oil.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think there are better saws 'out there' for about the same price without the pain of doing a good cleaning and possible motor change. Just in a couple minutes on my local CL:

TABLE SAW 10 INCH SKILSAW

Table Saw

10" portable table saw

Skil 15A Skilsaw- 10" Table Saw with Stand- NEW!

Delta 10" Shopmaster Table Saw

I didn't look at the specs of each, just general appearances. Then there were some real junk yard refugees too


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

I also previously owned one of these, which is now in my brother's shop. The motor was very weak, even a thin kerf blade did not help much. Upgraded to a 2 hp motor and a LinkBelt to reduce vibration and it worked well for many years. The fence is nothing to brag about either, needs careful placement every time you move it. Mine broke due to a casting flaw but it was still under warranty so Sears gave me a new one that is still in service today.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Oops! I saw the fence and didn't check out the other photos. (Never respond to posts when you are falling asleep)

This should be a good value for you. Get the manual and go through all the adjustments and it will perform well.


----------



## nickrochon (Feb 8, 2013)

Meh, too many things to look at. It's too far away to mess with it and not get it.

On the other hand, I did find this. 

racine.craigslist.org/tls/3618291112.html

In my town, newer. Seems like a good value. Any input?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> that is a belt drive in 1HP..
> the motor is sleeved (no bearings) so figure on a new motor...
> by the general condition I'd suspect the arbor bearings...
> up grade it to a 2HP motor...
> 75$ figuring the motor is toast or will be soon...


Hi Stick, where can you find a 2HP for $75? I would like to have one for my sander. Most of the TEFC (totally enclosed fan cooled) ones I have been looking at are almost 3 times that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Willway said:


> Hi Stick, where can you find a 2HP for $75? I would like to have one for my sander. Most of the TEFC (totally enclosed fan cooled) ones I have been looking at are almost 3 times that.


75$ for the saw...
almost 3 times for a motor ya say, IWTB it's asian rim...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> 75$ for the saw...
> almost 3 times for a motor ya say, IWTB it's asian rim...


Stick your right it's Asian rim, we shipped almost all our production over there. I don't even think Baldor is fully US mfg. now. The cheapest 2HP TEFC I have found is a Grizzly @$199. They are not bad motors. I just replaced the bearings in one a couple of weeks ago. It surprised me in the build of the motor. I know we could build better for less in the US.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Willway said:


> Stick your right it's Asian rim, we shipped almost all our production over there. I don't even think Baldor is fully US mfg. now. The cheapest 2HP TEFC I have found is a Grizzly @$199. They are not bad motors. I just replaced the bearings in one a couple of weeks ago. It surprised me in the build of the motor. I know we could build better for less in the US.


USA made motors from Baldor Leeson can still be had everyday....
but when you sop price only.. you get what ya pay for...


----------

